# Does Egg share counts as NHS IVF treatments ?



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hiya

I have done in 2006 2 cycles of IVF Egg share in a private clinic. (I donated my eggs, and received my treatment free)
Now the PCT says I am not able to have NHS IVF, as I already had 2 cycles.  
But it was Egg share and not under the NHS !!!
Do you think this is fair ?!!
Doing Egg share your chances are reduced.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Hase81

Sorry your having trouble with your PCT, I'm afraid that all PCT's are different. With my PCT we are aloude 3 private cycles, but I know that some say you are aloud just one. You can apeal against the policy.

IVF is IVF regardless of egg share or not... Best thing to do is ask for a copy of there policy and then take it further, fighting your corner about it being egg share.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## ahem999 (Oct 30, 2008)

HASE 81,
HELLO, 
iv just tried to send you a private message but your inbox is full,
yes iv been offered a third cycle on the nhs,  ( i read somewhere another girl had had her third cycle ) so i contacted mr taylor again and he confimed that a third cycle was available, i contacted two clinics one told me there was a 3 year waiting list the other clinic said i could start straight away. i have not took things any futher yet as my partner is unsure about doing ivf and wants me to wait a while ( what a nightmare, i.v no time to wait)......my other two cycles was with my husband but we seperated over 2 years ago.
ANGELA X


----------

